# Bench Top Spindle Sander



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been toying with the idea of purchasing a Spindle Sander for my little shop. I have at times found myself thinking if I could sand in a bit of circle or curve it would be nice. I have looked at several different brands. I am presently no more than a hobbyist wood worker at best. So the question, I would like to ask of the forum is, do you have a preference of one brand over another. Again, I am but, a beginner in the wood working world. So advice as to what to purchase and what to look for to do the work I want to do in needed. I have looked at Rockwell, Triton, EJWOX , Fox and others. I do not want to spend a great deal of money on this item. If I find I use it more than I planned on, I will up grade to something better. 

I would like to look at an Oscillating unit, but that is not an absolute. But I really know nothing about these type of sanders, other than what I have seen demonstrated and played with at a show. So your help from any all would be accepted in a most gracious manner. 

I thank you and want it known that I do read and appreciate the forum greatly. 

Thank You 
Frank


----------



## cjhilinski (Apr 25, 2017)

I use this one from Rigid all the time...almost daily. https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-EB442...1313&sr=8-8&keywords=rigid+oscillating+sander . It's probably eight years old now and if and when it dies, I will certainly replace it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't buy a Ryobi. I can't keep a belt on it. Last one I bought was $10, didn't last long, and was a PITA to install.

They are handy for sanding curves. The oscillating ones wear more of the sleeve than stationary ones do but more moving parts mean more places to wear out eventually. A table that moves up and down would accomplish the same thing but I don't know if there are any like that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just followed CJ's link and the Triton TSPS450, the Wen 6510, the Rockwell RK 9011, and the Shop Fox W1831 are all the same machine. There may be more brands than those on that machine.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Years ago I started with the Delta BOSS and it did what I wanted OK, it had a stationary table,(non-Tilting), and did ok. When I replaced it I bought the Ridgid, and I work the dickens out of it on virtually every project. I use the belt as much as the sleeves. The tilting table has come in handy many times. When the belts or tubes get worn, I turn them upside down, or clamp a 3/4" board on the table to raise up the work to use the upper part of the belt. The dust collection port does a fairly good job of extracting the sawdust. If this one ever goes south,I will replace it with another Ridgid.

There are some others out there, a Grizzly, EJWOX<and WEN, I can't vouch for them, they have the drive spindle on the RH side, instead of the LH side like the Ridgid.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have Jet..
no complaints...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I"d throw out another vote for the Rigid.... Great lil machine for the money. Not really designed for a production shop, but for the hobbyist. I'd have to say I have a busy hobbyist shop and the thing just keeps going.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have this one from grizzly. The dust collection is outstanding. I really like it. 
1/4 HP Benchtop Oscillating Sander | Grizzly Industrial


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta vote for the Ridgid. I use the belt sander all the time. Great little machine for the serious hobbiest. Mounted it on a cheap Walmart wheeled micro wave cart with a drawer and a basket underneath. Holds everythng and then some, also making it portable.


----------



## Zippity (Jun 4, 2018)

I made myself a sanding drum in a drill press as per a link on You tube which I am unable to post as I do not have 10 posts  

PM me if you want the link.

It works a treat and is cheap


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Ron, you only have 4 post to go so you could do that this mourning. :smile:

I also have the Ridgid sander and I think it's a good buy.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's another satisfied Rigid user.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I have a Triton but find the belt slips on the spindle. I should elaborate, this isn't a belted sander but an oscillating sander. I have to use very light pressure, almost too light. But I've only used the smaller of the spindles. I bought mine back in 12/17 from Amazon. It may well work better if you install the sanding sleeve and heat it slightly or mine may be just a bit off, sanding sleeve or rubber drum. Or it may be operator error. I really haven't used it that much yet.

Steve


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm another happy Rigid user. I like having both the belt and spindle options.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rigid for me as well. Has both a belt and a spindle capability and the changeover is quick and easy. Reliable, mediocre to OK sawdust collection. Oscilates, tilting table with ample power. I mostly use the belt. The spindle attachment comes with accessories for at least 5 different diameters. Right now it's $199 at homedepot.com (about $40 less than Amazon). Order online and have it delivered free to your local store. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-...r+{product}+eb4424+{rest}++qu:{sander+eb4424}

I think from all the good feedback that Rigid owns this category.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had a Delta for about 20 years with no complaints but judging from the posts I should trade it on a Rigid. I have a few Rigid tools and they seem to work fine.

If you are just beginning you might want to (if you have a drill press) try the spindles that fit in the drill arbor as a cheap way to see if you need to invest in a stationary, dedicated unit. The dedicated machine is great if you do enough of that kind of sanding to justify the cost.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

A while back I saw one on sale, so I decided to compare it with other makes. I found, as Charles mentioned, that many manufacturers appear to be selling the same sander. Now it is possible that some are made to higher specs but I doubt it. I found the same thing with scroll saws... Many brands - same saw, different colours. So check around, you may find the same sander by another company, for less or on sale.

I don't sand inside curves all that often, so I just have a set of sanding drums that I put in my drill press (I didn't check whether you have one). I drilled a hole through a scrap, larger than the biggest drum. I lay that on the drill press table, then raise the table so that the end of the sanding drum goes partially into that hole. A cheap set of four sanding drums and about 12 sleeves is often well under $10.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Another vote for the Ridgid, a happy user. 

I do have one question for all the other users, have you tried to purchase any replacement parts other than belts? Out of curiosity I looked into replacing the belt mechanism and was advised by the local repair facility that the part was not available. Fortunately, I don't need the part but I was surprised by the response.


----------



## BattleRidge (Dec 19, 2017)

I have the Ridgid and it has quickly established itself as an important piece of equipment in my shop, receiving much more use than I anticipated. It has performed quite well, is easy to use, provides good value and has exceeded my expectations - I would recommend it. In use, I connect it to a Dust Deputy / shop vac combination which seems to provide satisfactory dust collection, though a larger unit might capture more.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I have thr Ridgid belt/spindle sander and it serves my needs well.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Doesn’t Ridgid offer this sander with their lifetime warranty?


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

About 15 years ago I bought an accessory for the drill press that was made by Delta for about $20. It's a simple device that takes about one minute to take on and off that has a cam mechanism that drives the chuck up and down as it turns. I added dust collect to the table and it works great. Originally I thought I would use this until I could afford a proper spindle sander but this works fine and doesn't take up any extra space, which I'm short on. I don't know if these are still available but you might find one on ebay.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are some spindle sanding accessories for a drill press. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Sand...ndle-Sander-/132688083750?hash=item1ee4d37b26

Oscillating Spindle Sander Attachment Model 45552 for Drill Press https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oscillatin...Drill-Press-/123319391442?hash=item1cb66894d2

Delta-17-960-Oscillating-spindle-sander-attachment-DELTA-17960T https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-17-9...ELTA-17960T-/142916671182?hash=item21467f56ce


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The sanding drum sets look costly on that link Tom.

For Canucks (only???):

Here is the set that I have (on sale): $8.50 Canadian
https://www.busybeetools.com/products/sanding-drum-set-16-pc.html

Fancier set: $19.99 Canadian (Looks like the ones that Tom linked to.)
https://www.busybeetools.com/products/sanding-drum-set.html


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Another vote for the Ridgid sander from me. I really like mine.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

To each of you who have taken time to responded, I want to thank you. I would dare say that all of you here on the forum have a great deal more experience and talent than I have. I respect the the forum and what it creates. After having read all of your responses, I think the Rigid Unit is what I will look at. I do have questions concerning this unit. It has both the "Spindle and the Belt sander". Does it create any issues when working with one or the other?
From what I have read the Rigid has a tilting deck, do you find this to be helpful, does it cause working problems when using as far as slowing the spindle down or clogging problems? 

Thanks, 

Tagwatts1


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Tagwatts1 just my 2 cents worth....keeping in mind the targeted market for this sander. The spindle: After several years of use, there has only been a handfull of times when the stroke on the spindle (up and down) has fallen short. Certainly not the fault of the sander. The performance of the belt sander is good, not great, not bad...just fine for what it is. Dust collection is fine as well. at a minimum hooks up to a shop vac pretty easy. I've only used the tilting deck feature a couple dozen times and to be honest I can't remember complaining about it *L* so it must be ok. As far as slowing down the spindle goes, just let the sander do the work and you'll be fine. I've never clogged up mine, but I have spent a good deal of time cleaning after not hooking up the dust collection.......


----------



## BattleRidge (Dec 19, 2017)

Having the option of using the spindle sander or the belt sander has been a plus and I haven't found anything negative in a dual purpose machine. Switching back and forth is quite easy, as is changing between the different sized spindles. Each has their purpose and it is nice having the ability to adapt to different uses. The pieces are all easily stored & accessible and the Ridgid is well designed for usability. I haven't used the tilting deck a whole lot but having the option of doing so is quite nice and again the adaptability of the equipment is nice.

The sander can leave some accumulation of sawdust on the end of the sander but this is easily removed by disconnecting the hose and sweeping up what is there. It is also good to remove the fan (easily done) to sweep out the sawdust whenever you remove the spindle or belt attachment. As with most equipment dust collection, there are often odds and ends that the collector itself doesn't grab and needs tended to.

I also believe the large end of the belt sander is bigger than the largest (2") spindle and it's radius can be used for sanding too by removing the backstop.

It can also be a good idea to pick up an abrasive cleaning stick to periodically clean the sandpaper and it can make a big difference in overall performance.


----------



## doc8254 (Dec 28, 2010)

Frank! I used to use a drum sander in my drill press for many years until I bought a Delta oscillating drum sander. I use it quite often! 
Making sawdust will, in time, get under your skin so keep that in mind before buying something that you will have to buy again. Doc


----------



## gmiller25 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the Delta Shopmaster Boss spindle sander, and have been very pleased with it since purchase in 2003. The thing to look for is a good size platform for work piece stability, ability to use 1/2" through 3" sanding tubes, and ability to exact dust. This sander comes with a stand as well. You'll need multiple grits, just as you would with hand sanding or palm sander applications.


----------



## jcgrassi (Feb 15, 2014)

I went through the same decision a few years ago and after weighing all the options I ended up getting the Rigid and have been very pleased. I like it’s versatility and additional features that weren’t offered in other machines. I thought it was an excellent value for the quality.


----------

